# Image pixelation problem



## mralexbarr (Dec 2, 2014)

After uploaded my RAW images to Lightroom and zooming in (to 8:1) I notice a large amount of pixelation. The strange thing is that if I crop the image (in any way) then do a before/after comparison (also zoomed in) the pixelation disappears from the before image but is still present in the after image. I have also tried exporting the edited image to JPEG and the pixelation is still present. 

My question is: is the pixelated image 'correct', and the non-pixelated image smoothed in some way? Or should I not expect to see the pixelation at this level of zoom?

[I have a Pentax K-x with standard kit lenses]


----------



## mralexbarr (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is a screenshot to show what I am talking about:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi mralexbarr, welcome to the forum. It looks like there's extra sharpening applied to the after, but yes, when you're zoomed in that close, you'd expect to see the pixels


----------



## mralexbarr (Dec 6, 2014)

Victoria, thanks for your response. I understand that I should expect to see pixelation at a high level of zoom, but the strange thing is that in the before/after screenshot I posted the level of zoom is the same (of course) and I have not made any edits (e.g. sharpening), yet the before and after images are different. Any idea why this would happen?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm mystified.  Can you send me the image?  Either a dropbox link or use www.wetransfer.com to send it to [email protected].  I'd love to try it for myself.


----------



## mralexbarr (Dec 8, 2014)

OK done. Thanks.


----------

